# Cant add Modeline



## jaybny (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi Guys,   

-- My first post.  First try with freebsd. 

-- im using freebsd in VM on Paralleles Desktop 5 on OSX. 

-- for some reason my monitor refresh rate in always 0.0 and cannot be changed.  (GNOME display preferences) 

-- When I look at Xorg.0.log, all my DDC modelines have a 0.0 Refresh Rate

-- i though my solution would be to create a Xorg.conf file and add a ModeLine

-- but after 2 days I cannot seem to get Xorg to find my Modeline 

Here is my Xorg.0.log file, without using a Xorg.conf at all. 


```
II) VESA(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:
(II) VESA(0): 640x480@60Hz
(II) VESA(0): 800x600@60Hz
(II) VESA(0): 1024x768@60Hz
(II) VESA(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) VESA(0): Supported Future Video Modes:
(II) VESA(0): #0: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897
(II) VESA(0): #1: hsize: 1280  vsize 960  refresh: 60  vid: 16513
(II) VESA(0): #2: hsize: 1280  vsize 800  refresh: 60  vid: 129
(II) VESA(0): #3: hsize: 1400  vsize 1050  refresh: 60  vid: 16528
(II) VESA(0): #4: hsize: 1440  vsize 900  refresh: 60  vid: 149
(II) VESA(0): #5: hsize: 1600  vsize 1200  refresh: 60  vid: 16553
(II) VESA(0): #6: hsize: 1680  vsize 1050  refresh: 60  vid: 179
(II) VESA(0): #7: hsize: 1920  vsize 1200  refresh: 60  vid: 209
(II) VESA(0): Supported additional Video Mode:
(II) VESA(0): clock: 38.0 MHz   Image Size:  0 x 0 mm
(II) VESA(0): h_active: 800  h_sync: 820  h_sync_end 900 h_blank_end 1000 h_border: 0
(II) VESA(0): v_active: 600  v_sync: 603  v_sync_end 606 v_blanking: 633 v_border: 0
(II) VESA(0): Ranges: V min: 56 V max: 64 Hz, H min: 0 H max: 250 kHz, PixClock max 250 MHz
(II) VESA(0): Monitor name: Parallels Vu
(II) VESA(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) VESA(0): 	00ffffffffffff00424c064010270000
(II) VESA(0): 	331101030e0000786fee91a3544c9926
(II) VESA(0): 	0f505421080081808140810090409500
(II) VESA(0): 	a940b300d100d80e20c8305821201450
(II) VESA(0): 	330000000000001e000000fd00384000
(II) VESA(0): 	fa19000a202020202020000000fc0050
(II) VESA(0): 	6172616c6c656c732056750a00000010
(II) VESA(0): 	00506172616c6c656c730a0a0a0a0045
(II) VESA(0): EDID vendor "PRL", prod id 16390
(II) VESA(0): Using EDID range info for horizontal sync
(II) VESA(0): Using EDID range info for vertical refresh
(II) VESA(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) VESA(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   38.00  800 820 900 1000  600 603 606 633 +hsync +vsync (38.0 kHz)
(II) VESA(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) VESA(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) VESA(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)
(II) VESA(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz)
(II) VESA(0): Modeline "1280x960"x0.0  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)
(II) VESA(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   83.50  1280 1352 1480 1680  800 803 809 831 -hsync +vsync (49.7 kHz)
(II) VESA(0): Modeline "1400x1050"x0.0  121.75  1400 1488 1632 1864  1050 1053 1057 1089 -hsync +vsync (65.3 kHz)
(II) VESA(0): Modeline "1440x900"x0.0  106.50  1440 1520 1672 1904  900 903 909 934 -hsync +vsync (55.9 kHz)
(II) VESA(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x0.0  162.00  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync (75.0 kHz)
(II) VESA(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x0.0  146.25  1680 1784 1960 2240  1050 1053 1059 1089 -hsync +vsync (65.3 kHz)
(II) VESA(0): Modeline "1920x1200"x0.0  193.25  1920 2056 2256 2592  1200 1203 1209 1245 -hsync +vsync (74.6 kHz)
(II) VESA(0): Searching for matching VESA mode(s):
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
```

-- i tried adding a new modeline, but the log says "mode cannot be found" , i tried everything "NoDDC",  "IgnoreEDID" 

-- any suggestions on how to add a Modeline to Xorg.conf? 

thanks
Jay


----------



## jaybny (Feb 27, 2010)

-- my ModeLine attempt 

```
Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "Monitor0"
	VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
	ModelName    "Monitor Model"
	Option       "NoDDC"
	HorizSync 30.0  - 63.0
	VertRefresh 56.0 - 75.0
	ModeLine "1280x1024@75i" 64.12 1280 1312 1552 1584 1024 1046 1054 1077 interlace 
EndSection
Section "Screen"
	DefaultDepth 24
	Identifier "Screen0"
	Device     "Card0"
	Monitor    "Monitor0"
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth     24
		Modes "1280x1024@75i"
	EndSubSection
EndSection
```
-- from Xorg.0.log (II) VESA(0): Not using mode "1280x1024@75i" (no mode of this name)

Xorg.0.log (after using Xorg.conf 


```
(II) VESA(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:
(II) VESA(0): 640x480@60Hz
(II) VESA(0): 800x600@60Hz
(II) VESA(0): 1024x768@60Hz
(II) VESA(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) VESA(0): Supported Future Video Modes:
(II) VESA(0): #0: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897
(II) VESA(0): #1: hsize: 1280  vsize 960  refresh: 60  vid: 16513
(II) VESA(0): #2: hsize: 1280  vsize 800  refresh: 60  vid: 129
(II) VESA(0): #3: hsize: 1400  vsize 1050  refresh: 60  vid: 16528
(II) VESA(0): #4: hsize: 1440  vsize 900  refresh: 60  vid: 149
(II) VESA(0): #5: hsize: 1600  vsize 1200  refresh: 60  vid: 16553
(II) VESA(0): #6: hsize: 1680  vsize 1050  refresh: 60  vid: 179
(II) VESA(0): #7: hsize: 1920  vsize 1200  refresh: 60  vid: 209
(II) VESA(0): Supported additional Video Mode:
(II) VESA(0): clock: 38.0 MHz   Image Size:  0 x 0 mm
(II) VESA(0): h_active: 800  h_sync: 820  h_sync_end 900 h_blank_end 1000 h_border: 0
(II) VESA(0): v_active: 600  v_sync: 603  v_sync_end 606 v_blanking: 633 v_border: 0
(II) VESA(0): Ranges: V min: 56 V max: 64 Hz, H min: 0 H max: 250 kHz, PixClock max 250 MHz
(II) VESA(0): Monitor name: Parallels Vu
(II) VESA(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) VESA(0): 	00ffffffffffff00424c064010270000
(II) VESA(0): 	331101030e0000786fee91a3544c9926
(II) VESA(0): 	0f505421080081808140810090409500
(II) VESA(0): 	a940b300d100d80e20c8305821201450
(II) VESA(0): 	330000000000001e000000fd00384000
(II) VESA(0): 	fa19000a202020202020000000fc0050
(II) VESA(0): 	6172616c6c656c732056750a00000010
(II) VESA(0): 	00506172616c6c656c730a0a0a0a0045
(II) VESA(0): EDID vendor "PRL", prod id 16390
(II) VESA(0): Using hsync ranges from config file
(II) VESA(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file
(II) VESA(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) VESA(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   38.00  800 820 900 1000  600 603 606 633 +hsync +vsync (38.0 kHz)
(II) VESA(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) VESA(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) VESA(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)
(II) VESA(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz)
(II) VESA(0): Modeline "1280x960"x0.0  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)
(II) VESA(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   83.50  1280 1352 1480 1680  800 803 809 831 -hsync +vsync (49.7 kHz)
(II) VESA(0): Modeline "1400x1050"x0.0  121.75  1400 1488 1632 1864  1050 1053 1057 1089 -hsync +vsync (65.3 kHz)
(II) VESA(0): Modeline "1440x900"x0.0  106.50  1440 1520 1672 1904  900 903 909 934 -hsync +vsync (55.9 kHz)
(II) VESA(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x0.0  162.00  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync (75.0 kHz)
(II) VESA(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x0.0  146.25  1680 1784 1960 2240  1050 1053 1059 1089 -hsync +vsync (65.3 kHz)
(II) VESA(0): Modeline "1920x1200"x0.0  193.25  1920 2056 2256 2592  1200 1203 1209 1245 -hsync +vsync (74.6 kHz)
(II) VESA(0): Searching for matching VESA mode(s):
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
...
...
(II) VESA(0): Total Memory: 2048 64KB banks (131072kB)
(II) VESA(0): Monitor0: Using hsync range of 30.00-63.00 kHz
(II) VESA(0): Monitor0: Using vrefresh range of 56.00-75.00 Hz
(II) VESA(0): Monitor0: Using maximum pixel clock of 250.00 MHz
(II) VESA(0): Not using mode "1280x1024@75i" (no mode of this name)
(II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "2560x1600" (width requires unsupported line pitch)
(II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "2048x1536" (no mode of this name)
(II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "1920x1200" (no mode of this name)
(II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "1600x1200" (no mode of this name)
(II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "1680x1050" (no mode of this name)
(II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "1400x1050" (no mode of this name)
(II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "1280x1024" (no mode of this name)
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "1280x960" (height too large for virtual size)
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "1152x870" (no mode of this name)
(II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "1024x820" (no mode of this name)
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "832x624" (no mode of this name)
(II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "800x640" (no mode of this name)
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "640x512" (no mode of this name)
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "640x400" (no mode of this name)
(--) VESA(0): Virtual size is 1440x900 (pitch 1440)
(**) VESA(0):  Built-in mode "1440x900"
(**) VESA(0):  Built-in mode "1280x800"
(**) VESA(0):  Built-in mode "1024x768"
(**) VESA(0):  Built-in mode "800x600"
(**) VESA(0):  Built-in mode "640x480"
(==) VESA(0): DPI set to (96, 96)
(**) VESA(0): Using "Shadow Framebuffer"
```

-- now it also cant seem to find any ModeLines....


----------



## jaybny (Feb 27, 2010)

My assumption is that the refresh rate of 0 is causing my mouse to be jumpy....


----------

